# OK so the swim bladder has gone.....



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

my fish is fine now shes swimming as normal. But they keep pushing each other to the top of the water. Anyone no what this is?????? Thanks


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi 
How big is the tank? 
And do you have any test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate & pH?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

All swimbladder disorders may result in lasting damage, especially problems caused by internal bacteria infections and organ damage. As magpie has said we need to know the details from water tests for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

magpie said:


> Hi
> How big is the tank?
> And do you have any test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate & pH?


Its only a 14litre
And no, someone has just suggested i test the water so i shall do this  Thanks.


----------



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> All swimbladder disorders may result in lasting damage, especially problems caused by internal bacteria infections and organ damage. As magpie has said we need to know the details from water tests for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


OK, ill get one done asap!! and let u all know  lol Thanks


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh dear! I hate to be the one to tell you this, but the size of the tank is going to cause you even more problems I'm afraid!

14 litres is much too small to house even a single goldfish long-term, it is generally recommended that they have 40 litres *each* as a minimum 

I know that sounds like a lot, but think about it - your fancy goldfish should grow to between 6-8 inches in length (not including tail!) and live for well over 10 years. 
Also, goldfish are incredibly messy fish that produce a lot of waste, so they need lots of water to help dilute it, and big powerful filters to get rid of it.

Unfortunately you weren't to know any of this and aquatics shops are notorious for giving out bad advice - practically every new goldfish owner goes through the exact same thing so don't feel bad, it's not your fault! 

Edited to add: Great that you're getting your water tested  just a bit of advice really - most aquatics shops will test the water for you, but if you do that make sure they give you actual figures rather than just telling you if its ok or not ok. If you're going to buy your own kit (which is more convenient than having to go to the shop each time), don't waste your money on the paper strip tests as they are useless (and really, really inaccurate!), get one of the liquid drop tests like the API master kit


----------



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

magpie said:


> Oh dear! I hate to be the one to tell you this, but the size of the tank is going to cause you even more problems I'm afraid!
> 
> 14 litres is much too small to house even a single goldfish long-term, it is generally recommended that they have 40 litres *each* as a minimum
> 
> ...


OMG !! The people at the store and on the box says its suitable to house 3 GOLDFISH!!!! What can you keep in this size tank then?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Not a lot to be honest, the best place for these plastic starter kits is the trash. The manufacturer will recommend 2-3 goldfish and the staff in the pet store may recommend this too, however they are only thinking from a sales point of view, not the welfare of the fish.

My recommendation would be trade in the goldfish and purchase a heater. You might be able to keep a single Siamese fighting fish (_Betta splendens_).


----------



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Not a lot to be honest, the best place for these plastic starter kits is the trash. The manufacturer will recommend 2-3 goldfish and the staff in the pet store may recommend this too, however they are only thinking from a sales point of view, not the welfare of the fish.
> 
> My recommendation would be trade in the goldfish and purchase a heater. You might be able to keep a single Siamese fighting fish (_Betta splendens_).


NO WAY!!! lol i love my fish ill get a bigger tank for them!!!! Maybe a gerbil will fit in the little 1??? Thanks so much!! Only thing is what would be the best way of swapping the fish into the tank? Will my goldies be ok in there whilst the other tank is settling or watever you call it? Thank you again youve been a great help!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Seeing as your current tank isn't cycled anyway, I wouldn't bother cycling the new tank, I would just put the goldies in it as soon as possible. They will be in exactly the same situation they are now, but with more water to dilute their waste, which will obviously be better for them 
(Though obviously you'll have to keep a close eye on the water quality and do water changes as necessary)

You'll need to get a bigger filter aswell, as its unlikely that the one that came with the 14 litre will be powerful enough for a bigger tank. It's a good idea to get one that is rated for double the amount of litres in your tank, ie if you get a 100 litre tank, get a filter that is rated for 200 litres or more.

Try places like ebay, preloved, freecycle and your local papers - there's loads of people getting rid of tanks and equipment and sometimes you can get a real bargain!


----------



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

magpie said:


> Seeing as your current tank isn't cycled anyway, I wouldn't bother cycling the new tank, I would just put the goldies in it as soon as possible. They will be in exactly the same situation they are now, but with more water to dilute their waste, which will obviously be better for them
> (Though obviously you'll have to keep a close eye on the water quality and do water changes as necessary)
> 
> You'll need to get a bigger filter aswell, as its unlikely that the one that came with the 14 litre will be powerful enough for a bigger tank. It's a good idea to get one that is rated for double the amount of litres in your tank, ie if you get a 100 litre tank, get a filter that is rated for 200 litres or more.
> ...


Thanks again uve been brilliant! Hope my goldies feel better soon


----------

